# Richard Baxter - Practical works...4 volumes.



## Mayflower (Jan 1, 2008)

I have the complete 4 volumes of practical works of Richard Baxter,but i did not started yet.

What are your thoughts on Baxter or any reviews ?
I know that many are very positive about him, esspecially J.L Packer.


----------



## BuddyOfDavidClarkson (Jan 1, 2008)

Errrrrr,,,,, how did you manage to score that? I've been looking for the full set - reasonably priced - for some time.



Mayflower said:


> I have the complete 4 volumes of practical works of Richard Baxter,but i did not started yet.
> 
> What are your thoughts on Baxter or any reviews ?
> I know that many are very positive about him, esspecially J.L Packer.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 1, 2008)

I have just finished reading A Christian Directory (I read a few pages every Lord's Day for 3 and a half years). I highly recommend making the effort to read all of it. While it may seem daunting, it is worth the effort.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 1, 2008)

BuddyOfDavidClarkson said:


> Errrrrr,,,,, how did you manage to score that? I've been looking for the full set - reasonably priced - for some time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I saw the four-volume set at Books by the Park back in October. You might contact them to see if it is still available.


----------



## JM (Jan 2, 2008)

Where else can we find them?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 2, 2008)

Amazon has one four-volume set [ame=http://www.amazon.com/Practical-Works-Richard-Baxter-Four/dp/B0010EZ6RM/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1199326387&sr=8-3]here[/ame] for $400.00. 

The 23-volume set of his practical works is available for free online here.


----------

